# Hate to ask but what about Monarch???



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

For anyone privy to any insider information what's the latest on Monarch, Gorgo, and the Ghost and any other down stream products? I sympathize fully with Scott and appreciate he has given us two great kits so far but am biting at the bit to get these two latest. And those other cool things he had plans for such as the MOM Dr. Jekyll and the Fly? Also is he going to make it to Wonderfest again this year? I admit I've got enough kits for at least 5 years stacked up but like a kid in a candy shop, my eyes are too big for my capabilities.

Bob K.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Bob, I've been asking that for months now and no replies! Sad - just sad!
I really want the Gorgo!!!!!!!! I even emailed them but no reply.

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Like most I am a big fan of Monarch's kits. What makes the wait easier for me is that I try to consider them garage kits in styrene.. as the company is in no way the size of a traditional styrene kit producer.

They produce gems when we get them, that's for sure.


----------



## The Rave (Oct 28, 1998)

Chinxy said:


> Bob, I've been asking that for months now and no replies! Sad - just sad!
> I really want the Gorgo!!!!!!!! I even emailed them but no reply.
> 
> Chinxy!:dude:


 
I also sent an email and got no reply. Hope that's not a bad sign.

I really want that Gorgo model, too...especially after seeing the fantastic buildup displayed on this board. It was supposed to be released at the end of 2010 according to the last word from Monarch...but obviously the release date slipped...again.

Add me to the list of folks that would appreciate an update.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> They produce gems when we get them, that's for sure.


Yep.
And when the Ghost, and Gorgo come out, I will get them.
Until then, I have plenty to spend my model budget on.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

McDee??????????

~RK~


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Just sending out a shout of support for Scott and his tiny company. 

Greatly appreciate what you've done. Hope you can get things worked out with the overseas manufacturers.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> McDee??????????
> 
> ~RK~


Hey guys...my last email went unanswered...
so I don't know...I'm hoping it's the calm before the storm...
I'm thinking that Scott is holding his cards close to his chest and not wanting to make another date known to us perchance the good folks in China don't fulfill their promise to him....again...I'm sure he wants to say..'.Ok... the Ghost is on North American soil...who wants one!'
Wishful thinking?...damn right!
but I will try and contact him again...
Hang tight guys...
Mcdee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Want. Gorgo!


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

HLJ has the Ghost as coming out in February:

http://www.hlj.com/product/MNHMON413-149


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

RB said:


> HLJ has the Ghost as coming out in February:
> 
> http://www.hlj.com/product/MNHMON413-149


 We heard dates before on this kit and they came and gone and no ghost.So not holding my breath for FEB either.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I sent Scott an email wishing him Happy Holidays and didn't get a reply either...has me a bit worried as that's not like Scott...


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

The poor guy is likely tired of being hounded and pushed for info. I don't blame him for being quiet. When he has product to ship, I'm sure we will hear about it.


----------



## The Rave (Oct 28, 1998)

mcdougall said:


> I'm thinking that Scott is holding his cards close to his chest and not wanting to make another date known to us perchance the good folks in China don't fulfill their promise to him....again...but I will try and contact him again...


 
No doubt he'd rather say nothing than something that turns out to be erroneous. I can understand that after all the problems he's had.

And thanks for trying to follow up.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It is a two way street. If you are having problems (for years?) you shouldn't say oh its on its way, its on the boat, we are printing instruction sheets, etc. That doesn't do anyone any good and gives customers a false sense that something is due when, in fact, it is not.

Lots of kits do get delayed, postponed, dropped, cancelled, whatever... just usually the customer never even hears about it.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well there is one thing I can say about Scott...He has kept us abreast of the situation and has only told us what he has been told...honesty might be his biggest fault...(I wish it were mine)...
Regardless.... as promised I emailed Scott last night and he responded...Honestly again...
Here is the unedited transcript...
Hi Denis.

re:Ghost.
Gary has promised that this is the weekend that he will finalize the PDF for the instruction sheet. The box PDF and the tooling have been complete for some time now. With the instruction sheet PDF in the can, production WILL begin! Hopefully at the end of this month we will be able to announce that production is on track and an ocean freight date is set. Keep all fingers crossed. The gorgo tooling is mostly finalized with little modification. Again the task of the box and inst

Regards! 

Scott 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: How are things going?
Date: Tue, 18 Jan 2011 21:41:15 -0600

Hey Scott...just wondering how things are going,... hope you don't mind me asking but...
...any good news from China lately?
anything I can tell the guys on the forums?
Cheers 
Denis



So there it is...He hasn't given up and he is still striving to bring us both The Ghost of Castel Mare as well as Gorgo...He's working on it..and for that much...I'm very grateful :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I tried keeping all fingers crossed but I could barely keep my middle over my index on one hand, so that'll have to do. 

Thanks McDee!

~RK~


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Scott told me the same about the instruction sheet a few weeks ago. So, the Ghost is pretty much set and the factory ready to roll. It just remains for Gary Makatura to finish the instruction sheet.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

"Gems" is the perfect term and of all the "coming soon" products announced from the various makers I'm looking forward to the ones from Monarch the most. I like the great kits from the other guys a lot but the ones from Scott's company really capture the look, feel and spirit of Aurora better than the rest.

There are plenty of kits on my bench to keep me happy but the ones from Monarch move to the top of the list when they arrive.

Regards,
MattL


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cheers guys...I know Scott appreciates your support and understanding...
and that you haven't given up on these 'gems'...
They will come...
Denis:wave:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks Denis,

I never expected that Scott had given up when I asked the question. I was really polling the troops, particularly you knowing you were good friends with him, to see if there was any more recent word out. I spent a few minutes talking to him at Wonderfest last year and he is a great guy. And although I have never gone into production on anything I think I have a good concept of what one has to go through to do this kind of thing. Considering his income from it is hardly going to make him rich, actually probably not a whole bunch more than covering the costs, I realize it is likely somewhat of a labor of love as well. I've personally never harbored any bad feelings about when or if he got the products out. But I guess I am still curious as to the status as long as asking isn't misconstrued as giving him a hard time. Thanks for contacting him and I am looking forward to his future products.

Bob K.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have all 21 digits crossed.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

John P said:


> I have all 21 digits crossed.


John...I don't even want to know what you crossed that 21st digit with...



rkoenn said:


> Thanks Denis,
> 
> I never expected that Scott had given up when I asked the question. I was really polling the troops, particularly you knowing you were good friends with him, to see if there was any more recent word out. I spent a few minutes talking to him at Wonderfest last year and he is a great guy. And although I have never gone into production on anything I think I have a good concept of what one has to go through to do this kind of thing. Considering his income from it is hardly going to make him rich, actually probably not a whole bunch more than covering the costs, I realize it is likely somewhat of a labor of love as well. I've personally never harbored any bad feelings about when or if he got the products out. But I guess I am still curious as to the status as long as asking isn't misconstrued as giving him a hard time. Thanks for contacting him and I am looking forward to his future products.
> 
> Bob K.


Misconstrued?...Absolutely not Bob 
Actually I was going to contact him anyway...just figured I'd give him the Christmas Holidays off from my pestering 
It's perfectly natural to ask about a model that is obviously going to be a much sought after kit when it does hit North American soil...and the world market...
So no harm ...no foul,man:thumbsup:
Cheers guys:wave:
Denis


----------



## The Rave (Oct 28, 1998)

Ok, just to clarify... a couple of months ago, Scott said that Gorgo was close and the Ghost would be delayed for a while. Now he's saying that the Ghost is close and Gorgo will be released later? 

I'm not trying to be critical...just trying to make sure I understand what he's saying. I know that the situation is "fluid" and he's had issues with the factory in China, hence all the schedule shuffling.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Too bad Scott didn't choose the same people Moebius did.Whatever manufacturer Scott is assossiated with seems to lack respect towards minor enterprises at the expense of bigger ones from what I've heard on this thread.I guess he's stuck with them for now.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

At the risk of not being politically correct I seriously doubt any recourse is possible. Right now several lawsuits are pending with the World Trade Organization (WTO) that arbitrates international trade disputes under the Global Agreement for Trade. China is accused of dumping low cost steel in the US market beyond acceptable quotas. Provided this continues the US Steel Industry will be totally wiped out. So far China has totally refused to make any changes and has ignored the WTO. If a matter of this serious nature can not be resolved I doubt their is any recourse for Monarch.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Scott is fortunate to have a Great Friend like McDougall. A great example for all of us! Kudos McD!!!!!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Yep, Denis is King. Thanks for the info, it is appreciated!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Sheesh guys ....quit it...before Bob Dylan catches wind of this and starts writing Ballads about me...
Honestly though...Thank you for your very kind words:thumbsup:

I am a big fan of Monarchs' Nosferatu and Sinbad and I know it's only a matter of time that we'll all be able to add the Ghost and Gorgo to our ever growing pile of kits...
...again I must say that Scott really does appreciate your patience and support...and as I've said before...Keep the Faith Baby!...They will come :wave:
Cheers
Denis/Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

My thanks as well Mcdee. Its upbeat news and glad things are Moving along for Scott.

But you know how this is going to wind up, right? The Ghost, Gorgo, the Moebius Dracula and maybe Atlantis has a Pirate release all around the same time. 
Just like Superboy, Wonderwoman and Sinbad.

Then I'll be out squeeging windshields for $$ to get them all


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

My Ghost has been preordered and paid for a while...and I'll preorder Gorgo when it's announced...meanwhile I'll just kick back and build something... :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

RallyJack said:


> Scott is fortunate to have a Great Friend like McDougall. A great example for all of us! Kudos McD!!!!!


Very true.....

Chris.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey Jimmy B, I can think of worse things to do I will be out there with you brother!


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Jimmy B said:


> My thanks as well Mcdee. Its upbeat news and glad things are Moving along for Scott.
> 
> But you know how this is going to wind up, right? The Ghost, Gorgo, the Moebius Dracula and maybe Atlantis has a Pirate release all around the same time.
> Just like Superboy, Wonderwoman and Sinbad.
> ...


I know what you mean when it rains it pours model kits.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm looking forward to Gorgo and the Ghost whenever we see them but any more info about the Cyclops Mcdee? (sorry, just had to ask)


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

No and I doubt I'll ask right now...I'm sure that once the Ghost and Gorgo are finally on the shelves and in our hands, that revenue will be reinvested by Scott into more kits...I haven't forgotten about the Cyclops either...one sweet kit:thumbsup:
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> No and I doubt I'll ask right now...I'm sure that once the Ghost and Gorgo are finally on the shelves and in out hands, that revenue will be reinvested by Scott into more kits...I haven't forgotten about the Cyclops either...one sweet kit:thumbsup:
> Cheers
> Mcdee




Sweet indeed!:thumbsup:


----------



## diamondj (Nov 16, 2009)

Keep in mind China kinda shuts down for their New Years celebration in February. So production on the Ghost probably won't start until March. Figure end of March before the kits hit the ocean. Roughly 5 weeks shipping time plus time to clear customs probably puts us at mid-May before people get their hands on the Ghost kit. 

Given the quality of the first two Monarch releases, it's worth the wait IMO. 

Jim


----------



## The Rave (Oct 28, 1998)

diamondj said:


> Keep in mind China kinda shuts down for their New Years celebration in February. So production on the Ghost probably won't start until March. Figure end of March before the kits hit the ocean. Roughly 5 weeks shipping time plus time to clear customs probably puts us at mid-May before people get their hands on the Ghost kit.
> 
> Given the quality of the first two Monarch releases, it's worth the wait IMO.
> 
> Jim


 
Production in March and delivery in May? Of what year? 2012? 2017?

Sorry...I couldn't resist given Monarch's track record.


----------



## aurora1craig (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi, I DO Support Scott and I think a lot of people do! And I respect the other Companies with ALL The NEW Releases and retro ones too. we are seeing History in the making, kinda like the 60s as I remember, ya know the liquid Testors glue and all. bye 4 now I love this site, aurora1craig


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well got some news from Scott at Monarch. He said I could post it so I'll share with ya so you know! Here goes! And it's long!

Hi Chinxy
Sorry for the very long delay on my part. Happy New year! And if you are travelling to China; Happy New Year again! 
Well, I am still waiting on Gary to complete the PDF for the ghost instruction sheet. Then we will have to wait until the lunar new year holiday in china ends before anything can be done with the pdf. Then the ghost may finally get produced! Then...Gary needs to finish the gorgo box and instruction sheet pdf's. The gorgo tooling is pretty much all done with the smallest of modifications because we were so very careful at the pattern stage of development. Being more of a realist now trying to work with artists and their fluid schedules, I would be astounded to have Gorgo ready for customers to build in time for the November Thanksgiving holiday. but that is my goal. 
Now I have to bug my web guy yet again about updating the website. He's being replaced thankfully.

Scott

Next:

Well the crazy part is, it is all in Gary's hands. When he decides to paint is when the artwork gets done. If there was a quicker way to get the instruction sheet illustrations created, believe me, I would do it. All I can do is pressure Gary to paint paint paint and hopefully the job will get pushed ahead. the plastic for gorgo is pretty much complete and even the gang in china is ready to work. We are all waiting for one lone artist in Ohio (Gary) to complete his work and we can get going. Maybe Gorgo will surprise us and be out before November but I would not expect it to be out before mid summer.

Gary has promised the ghost instruction sheet pdf any day now, but the chinese have now shut down for two weeks, and it will be march at the earliest before they think about running the Ghost production. I am hopeful but uneasy of the timing of the availability of the ghost and the WF show. It may be as close to the wire as it could possibly be. You are welcome to share with whomever you like.

Your Sinbad looks fantastic!

Scott

Next: I asked him if he was going to Wonderfest!

I'm only going if the ghost is in peoples hands or I have a truck load of them to bring down with me! 
Scott

Well that's it for now! This gives us some hope I think!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

That's great news, thanks for that update Chinxy, things sound like they are moving forward. It's not like we don't have anything to build..... 
~RK~


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Great news, Chinxy!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Excellent news Chinxy...:thumbsup:
...and yeah I've got lots to keep me quite busy until it hit's the shelves...
I also really hope Scott goes to Wonderfest with a Semi trailer full of Ghost kits:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

I don't know but would it be too silly to ask if Gary was the only one that could do box art and instructions? Seems if I had a ship that kept dragging along because of an anchor I'd cut the anchor loose? Sorry guys I don't share your optimism on this subject. If this was a resin company that you were waiting on you'd all be screaming for blood.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd say Gary Makaturas' work is the closest to James Bamas' style and well worth waiting for...He did the Boxart for Nosferatu, Sinbad, the Ghost of Castel Mare, and I believe most of the Aurora 'What if' kits...
...and oddly enough I am waiting for The Mad Dog, a Resin kit that also won't be ready until Wonderfest...no blood screaming here...Yeah, we've been waiting a long time for this one...no doubt...but it's coming...
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Scott J said:


> I don't know but would it be too silly to ask if Gary was the only one that could do box art and instructions? Seems if I had a ship that kept dragging along because of an anchor I'd cut the anchor loose? Sorry guys I don't share your optimism on this subject. If this was a resin company that you were waiting on you'd all be screaming for blood.





To be fair to Monarch it's a hell of a lot more complicated and a zillion times more expensive to get a plastic kit out than a resin one.


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

SUNGOD said:


> To be fair to Monarch it's a hell of a lot more complicated and a zillion times more expensive to get a plastic kit out than a resin one.


I agree. I was merely pointing out the difference in patience levels. I'd just like to see ANY kit company get off their butts and do what needs to be done. If the people we're working with can't get the job done.........there are plenty of willing and able people out there willing to do it I'm sure. Right now with all the delays it just looks bad. Personally if I had kits sitting there waiting on something as trivial as box art I'd find an alternative plan or someone else that could help.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Hey guys...my last email went unanswered...
> so I don't know...I'm hoping it's the calm before the storm...
> I'm thinking that Scott is holding his cards close to his chest and not wanting to make another date known to us perchance the good folks in China don't fulfill their promise to him....again...I'm sure he wants to say..'.Ok... the Ghost is on North American soil...who wants one!'
> Wishful thinking?...damn right!
> ...


Mine went unanswered as well.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

bizzarobrian said:


> Mine went unanswered as well.


Guys - I know that some emails didn't get answered along with mine but when Scott answered mine I asked if I could share this news and he said yes so that's why I posted. Just showing some response on his part which I think is good!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

bizzarobrian said:


> Mine went unanswered as well.


Biz....read the whole quote!...I said I would try to contact him again....and I did....and he contacted me...hence my response in post 16!!! 
and Chinxy....Guys - I know that some emails didn't get answered along with mine but when Scott answered mine I asked if I could share this news and he said yes so that's why I posted. Just showing some response on his part which I think is good! 
...Agreed!...:thumbsup:
....and I suppose it's time to say this again...
Scott is not a 'Model Company', like Moebius or Polar Lights, he is a Doctor who has such a passion for this hobby that he, as an individual, got Jeff Yagher to sculpt Nosferatu and Sinbad, oh yeah the Ghost of Castel Mare too.... then Gary Makatura to do the box art for Nosferatu and Sinbad and the Ghost... then had them manufactured in China...all with his own money... and is trying his best as he can to get them out to us...Now we all know what a screw up getting the Ghost of Castel Mare to us has been, but onward he strives to get us this kit...
Personally if I had kits sitting there waiting on something as trivial as box art I'd find an alternative plan or someone else that could help. 
Scott isn't just waiting for someone to doodle out a trivial instruction sheet...Gary did the Boxart for the Ghost and will also do the instructions, and believe it or not, some of us cherish the boxart as much as the kit inside...Scott is trying to replicate the 'feel' he, and many of us, got from the Original Aurora kits, and I (not being a member of this Instant Gratification World)...am quite willing to wait without bitching, I mean really, what choice do we have? The Ghost IS coming and when it does it will be as Scott envisioned it...boxart and all...
Cheers
Mcdee
...one more item...Scott is producing NEW kits, New Ideas... from NEW molds and castings...Not just Re-popping old kits from existing molds...


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Scott J said:


> I don't know but would it be too silly to ask if Gary was the only one that could do box art and instructions? Seems if I had a ship that kept dragging along because of an anchor I'd cut the anchor loose? Sorry guys I don't share your optimism on this subject. If this was a resin company that you were waiting on you'd all be screaming for blood.


I agree. Can't get the artist to finish the work, can't get my webmaster to update the site? No excuse for this unless these ppl are working for free and doing it in their spare time. There's a million competent artists and webmasters out there that take their profession seriously.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

It will all be well worth the wait!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

There is _nobody_ out there that captures the overall look and feel or Aurora as well as Monarch. Changing designers so they can 'hurry it up' might well screw up that formula. There are tons of other kits out there to build in the meantime. I'd like to have these kits right now but I'm ok with waiting for what is no doubt destined to be another five star product from *Scott's* company.

Regards,
MattL


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hell, I'd buy a Gorgo right now _without _box or instructions!


----------



## The Rave (Oct 28, 1998)

Scott J said:


> I don't know but would it be too silly to ask if Gary was the only one that could do box art and instructions? Seems if I had a ship that kept dragging along because of an anchor I'd cut the anchor loose? Sorry guys I don't share your optimism on this subject. If this was a resin company that you were waiting on you'd all be screaming for blood.


 
I really have to agree with this and your other comments. I don't share the other folks optimism either. Monarch has been cut all kinds of slack despite repeated and lengthy delays...I mean we're talking YEARS of delays with the Ghost and Gorgo. I realize and appreciate that this is a labor of love for Scott...but its still a business, even if its just a side business for him. And his business model just doesn't work.

I'm really trying not to flame anyone. I appreciate that this board is not like other places on the internet and the discussions that take place here are rational and mature. But I think I'll just forget about Monarch...if Scott releases stuff in the future...great! If not, there's plenty of other stuff to build, as many others have noted.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The Rave said:


> I really have to agree with this and your other comments. I don't share the other folks optimism either. Monarch has been cut all kinds of slack despite repeated and lengthy delays...I mean we're talking YEARS of delays with the Ghost and Gorgo. I realize and appreciate that this is a labor of love for Scott...but its still a business, even if its just a side business for him. And his business model just doesn't work.
> 
> I'm really trying not to flame anyone. I appreciate that this board is not like other places on the internet and the discussions that take place here are rational and mature. But I think I'll just forget about Monarch...if Scott releases stuff in the future...great! If not, there's plenty of other stuff to build, as many others have noted.


...Well it seemed to work for Nosferatu and Sinbad...albiet it took a while for both of these kits too...
and, for me, it was worth the wait...Someone once said it well, 'I'd rather have it right....than right now'...
...and by all means, everyone can forget about Monarch and move on to other kits,( I'm sure you'll hear when it is released) God knows there are plenty out there to build right now...
I'm surely not burning a candle in the window waiting...
...but the question was asked... again...
Hate to ask but what about Monarch???
...and a few of us here have attempted to find out the latest greatest for you all...
I would suggest that you go build something out of that ever growing pile of kits you already have...and who knows...maybe, just maybe...the Ghost and Gorgo will be availible....
Mcdee


----------



## The Rave (Oct 28, 1998)

mcdougall said:


> ...Well it seemed to work for Nosferatu and Sinbad...albiet it took a while for both of these kits too...
> and, for me, it was worth the wait...Someone once said it well, 'I'd rather have it right....than right now'...
> ...and by all means, everyone can forget about Monarch and move on to other kits,( I'm sure you'll hear when it is released) God knows there are plenty out there to build right now...
> I'm surely not burning a candle in the window waiting...
> ...


 
Right...perhaps I should have said that his business model doesn't work VERY WELL.

As for your efforts to keep us informed...they are much appreciated! I'm sure I speak for others when I say that. Now I think I'll take your suggestion and go off and build something out of that ever growing pile of kits. Maybe, just maybe, I'll check back in a year or so to see if Monarch has released something.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

...Yikes....I'm hoping in a year from now our Ghosts and Gorgos have an inch of dust on 'em....and we're wondering where The Fly and the Cyclops are...
Mcdee


----------



## The Rave (Oct 28, 1998)

mcdougall said:


> ...Yikes....I'm hoping in a year from now our Ghosts and Gorgos have an inch of dust on 'em....and we're wondering where The Fly and the Cyclops are...
> Mcdee


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

True dat, McDee.
Scott is a one man business/hobbiest willing to share his bounty with the rest of us. And it's not as if I don't have other kits to build and Monarch's models are leaving a huge hole in my otherwise completed collection.
I'd hate to admit what I spent on Gary Makatura's "What-if" boxes on the e place. I don't regret a penny though, but I do wish I'd picked them up when they first came out.
In a nutshell: what is worth waiting for is worth waiting a long time for IMHO.


----------

